# OBS NDI Plugin crash in new version 28.0.1



## tiagonogueirax (Sep 14, 2022)

OBS NDI Plugin crash in new version 28.0.1.
View attachment.


----------



## Sixara™ (Sep 14, 2022)

NDI does not work with this version and they are working on updating the plugin. Check out Teleport which does an amazing job!





						Teleport
					

An OBS Studio plugin for an open NDI-like replacement. Pretty simple, straight forward. No NDI compatibility in any form.  Just as an alternative option for stream setups with multiple machines wanting to transmit some OBS Studio scenes to the...




					obsproject.com


----------



## PaiSand (Sep 14, 2022)

OBS Studio 28 Plugin Compatibility | OBS
					

OBS Knowledge Base. This page tracks plugin compatibility with OBS Studio 28. This list is not exhaustive.




					obsproject.com


----------



## GoodFruitStreamer (Sep 16, 2022)

I made the stupid mistake of updating OBS. Now I can't connect to NDI. I downgraded to the version before, but it still won't work. I've been having issues with OBS and NDI connecting before. For instance, I have to make sure all the NDI software is on. When I go onto OBS I select the NDI source properties, I can only select "Studio Monitor 1, Studio Monitor 2, or OBS Preview." It's so weird.


----------



## Soli Deo Gloria (Sep 19, 2022)

How do I update NDI on version 28


----------



## dickfreddy (Sep 19, 2022)

update of NDI Plugin for v28 https://github.com/dev47apps/obs-ndi/releases


----------



## StretchF (Sep 27, 2022)

tiagonogueirax said:


> OBS NDI Plugin crash in new version 28.0.1.
> View attachment.


My work-around is to use NDI Monitor (from NDI Tools ver5).
Display the source stream you require for OBS then in OBS select Window Capture as the Source


----------



## Wildstar (Oct 7, 2022)

dickfreddy said:


> update of NDI Plugin for v28 https://github.com/dev47apps/obs-ndi/releases


Only for Windows?


----------



## Wildstar (Oct 7, 2022)

StretchF said:


> My work-around is to use NDI Monitor (from NDI Tools ver5).
> Display the source stream you require for OBS then in OBS select Window Capture as the Source


That’s a solution. Are you on Windows or MacOS?


----------

